# Hood B2150D



## Gecko76 (1 mo ago)

looking for a good condition HOOD for my B2150D Kubota


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Gecko76 said:


> looking for a good condition HOOD for my B2150D Kubota


You probably already looked online.
Expensive
Used Kubota b2150 Hood | CP-11656 | All States Ag Parts (tractorpartsasap.com) 

B2150D Kubota hood - Search (bing.com)


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached is a listing of 14 each B2150's in salvage. Compare prices. 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/kubota/b2150/farm-equipment


----------

